# PolyPlus scores $9 million DOE grant for its battery technology



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

That's a nice stepping stone on the way to lithium air.

It looks like it requires a flow of water, like lithium air requires air flow, so marine only.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

somanywelps said:


> It looks like it requires a flow of water, like lithium air requires air flow, so marine only.


That sucks, none of the news articles I read about that battery mentioned that. I always just assumed that the water was part of the chemical composition of the battery materials, not an outside element like in lithium air batteries.


----------



## Ellrot (May 17, 2010)

Looks like we could see some big changes soon then...


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Lithium air batteries don't require a flow of air. They CAN use a flow of air, as in the IBM application to remove the required weight/volume from the cell.


----------



## Ellrot (May 17, 2010)

Would that be the same for the Lithium water Cells? as this lil video seems to suggest: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sutiW1Dclhc


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

With no audio explanation that video doesn't teach anything. Is the water just a conductor or a reactant?

In any case, I wouldn't think this would be limited to marine applications, you can always carry a small tank of water if it uses it up.

I don't think energy density is a significant concern to most of us. Price and cycle life are far more important. There are off the shelf batteries with far greater density than the LiFePo4 that is preferred here.


----------

